# Someone hunted MY bayblind



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I scounted and found a great spot with a blind and everything already there. We hunted it yesterday with great success, and i planned to hunt it again this morning. In order to lighten my load, i left my shocking system and blind bag in the hide. Surely Johnny Q Public would know to stay the heck away????? NO, some jackwagon hunted my sweet spot this morning. They better have left my stuff or else they're gonna get an ol fashioned country arse whoopin!!!

















Hehehe!


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

Early in the season to be stirring the (POC my blind) pot!!!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That was me! I put a LoJack in your bad *** Haynie early yesterday morning at your slip behind PC and was able to see where you brought them birds in from. That's *MY* spot now.

How'd you get that Cat back in there?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=662017 :biggrin:?????


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

sotexhookset said:


> How'd you get that Cat back in there?


It's all about the prop......lol


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> It's all about the prop......lol


Ahh. Sweeeet.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Your suppost to leave your dekes their, that way they know you will be back in the morning...lol


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Copano/Aransas said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=662017 :biggrin:?????


That's awesome! Public duck hunters at their best.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

JFolm said:


> That's awesome! Public duck hunters at their best.


Sound like the Blind in question to me LOL. It's called P-U-B-L-I-C WATER people, not my water.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

How dare he. Probably the same dude that potlicked my snapper spot...you know, the number that's in that book that every swinging dick on the coast has a copy of...


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Hahahahahaha. Had some jack wagons come tell me a blind I was hunting was theirs when it was an abandoned public blind that I found modified and brushed up this year. I got there early and I had people in the blind and already had decoys out guy came in hot threatening yelling and cussing. PUBLIC blinds are PUBLIC. first come first serve. Don't leave your blind bag if anything leave decoys but half the time someone will run off with those. It stinks but it's the truth.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

**** there are alot of decoys out there.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

It's public water, It ain't cool but it's going to happen. If you are going to build a blind you just have to get there before them.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Hunt it together eat a bunch of tacos with chorizo n bean and I guaranty you they will leave.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

You found a spot with a blind someone else built and are mad someone else hunted it?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

ak said:


> You found a spot with a blind someone else built and are mad someone else hunted it?


Uhhh. Incoming. Go ahead and duck.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

sotexhookset said:


> Uhhh. Incoming. Go ahead and duck.


nahhhhhh complete miss


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

ak said:


> You found a spot with a blind someone else built and are mad someone else hunted it?


That's what I'm saying if you didn't build it good rule of thumb don't hunt in it. Unless you like to fight with the guy that did, sure its public property now but if you were too lazy to scout and build your own blind don't complain that the guy that did build it is ****** off at you.

Second if you're dumb enough to leave your stuff for the next day in a blind you didn't build on public property, you should probably pre-order all new gear for every other hunts cause you are never going to see your stuff again.
lucky for you that guy was a good Samaritan.

I have hunted my fair share of public places all over Texas and everyone acts the same, now I'm not saying I have never hijacked a blind before but you **** a few people off that ruin your hunt and you'll think twice before jumping in some blind you didn't build.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Hook line and sinker...


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

These guys didn't even sniff the bait! Just took it and hooked it.


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

So let me put this out there.just in General.. You go build a blind on Public waters and now you think you own that spot because you built a blind there? Really.. It's first come first serve on public waters unless it's a permit draw blind... And you have to be at least. 300 yrds from each other...


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

This is my first year hunting since around 1992, and I think maybe I'm not catching on. SO, say there's this pond or cove on government land, a good little spot where it looks like ducks will hit when there's a decent north wind coming in. You've seen it before, maybe even hunted it. One day you go back to it, and somebody else has set up a blind there. It's not a crappy blind necessarily, but it does stick up over the land and obviously isn't natural. It's right where you have set up in the past and kinda where you wanted to be today. 

Too bad so sad? 
You ought to go walk another 300 yards in the mud to an inferior place, because Joe Blindbuilder claimed that spot? They should rename that inlet in Matagorda Bay "Joe's Inlet"?
Or maybe you can set up a few yards away from that empty blind, and now there will be two unnatural points sticking out? 
Ever consider what an empty blind looks like to a group of birds CIRCLING a spread 20-200 yards up in the air?
What about when guys leave their white 5-gallon buckets on a pond perimeter, or their blue, red, or black milk crates? Are those off limits?

I dunno, man. I'm trying to wrap my head around this. Is there this idea that we have sort of a land rush thing where like back in the day you'd take your family and life savings out to the great unknown and maybe only 3 of your 5 children survived the winter and influenza as you worked to cut down trees and build a cabin and plow the land and sow seeds and remove 17 tree stumps with hand tools and tend and water your crop, and you'd struggle through the lean times and go without food some days, and the modern equivalent is someone sets up a **** blind that they think looks like the Taj Mahal so now that spot is theirs just like they were a pioneer?
If you think you "discovered" a hunting spot using your special talent and intellect, c'mon. I found a place up in Leon County once. It was THE perfect woody and greenhead spot. My family even called it Jason's Slough. One day I was in Houston, talking to a COMPLETE STRANGER about hunting. He described "MY" slough in detail. This was some rinky-dink 20-yd x 50-yd slough in the middle of nowhere, before Google Maps. If one doesn't have title or a lease contract or aren't sitting in it, I just don't see how one thinks it's theirs.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Wont belong before this gets locked or deleted. You guys need to read all the posts and think before you type. lol


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Txsdukhntr said:


> So let me put this out there.just in General.. You go build a blind on Public waters and now you think you own that spot because you built a blind there? Really.. It's first come first serve on public waters unless it's a permit draw blind... And you have to be at least. 300 yrds from each other...


Quote from OP:

*" I scouted and found a great spot with a blind and everything already there."*

This is an obvious lead in for a troll thread.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Guys....it was a joke....please keep up!....


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

It was a joke playing off an earlier post that was NOT a joke : \ . Same line of discussion.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Jacinto said:


> It was a joke playing off an earlier post that was NOT a joke : \ . Same line of discussion.


True.....but this one was at least funny.....


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Its ok to hunt someone else's blind on public water, but the decent thing to do is leave a few teal tags in a Ziploc for the owner as your way of saying thanks.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

If you read your teal tags you'll see they're not transferable. Sure, they don't have your name, but the numbers on there can be traced back to you, and I wouldn't want to take that chance especially considering it's a federal thing.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Some people just don't get it. lol


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Jacinto said:


> If you read your teal tags you'll see they're not transferable. Sure, they don't have your name, but the numbers on there can be traced back to you, and I wouldn't want to take that chance especially considering it's a federal thing.


That is true, but you have fill out the T-499 transfer of ownership form and all is good. All they have to do is fill in their part.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

Hmmm, I double-checked, and sure enough, you're right. Can even download the form and print it. Thanks!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

There have been several occasions where we shot a few too many teal outta this particular blind. We leave the birds in a bucket, by the blind, and haul tail to other blinds gathering tags. It's sure saved our skin from the Federalies!
We do usually leave our hulls and beer cans for the other guys, in case they reload or recycle. Like $ in the bank for them!


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

GD Hilton, your trolls are getting better, or John Q. Public on 2Cool is getting dumber.


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

Hahahahah ok I get. I thought this smelled fishy, lucky for me, I applied super early and got a ton of teal tags. but for the sake of a good debate.

Yeah its legal to hunt the public blinds and it is first come first serve but don't get mad if the builder tries to kick you out. and for those still not getting it saying "you think you own that spot" welcome to the world of public hunting, you will soon learn about the attitudes and the way things work out there. its sad but true just learn how to conduct your self out there and get acquainted with your middle finger he will help you a lot. 

or do what i do set up right behind the blind so its in your shooting lane. if and when the guy gets there show them how manicured your middle finger is and remind him to duck down when the birds cup in so you don't take his head off. when he leaves ****** off move into the blind. win win


----------

